# Lady who doesn't know how to read sues haunted house.



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I say "doesn't know how to read" because, in every haunted house in the country, there are *warning* signs.

http://blogs.riverfronttimes.com/dailyrft/2010/05/mother_sues_soulard_haunted_house_darkness.php


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Lame.......AND OVERRATED!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Assuming that The Darkness wasn't using anything in their fog/scent machines that they shouldn't have, and that their warning signs were obvious, I can't see how they could be responsible for any damages. Fog and scent machines are used daily in theme parks all over the world, and who knows how many millions of people a year are exposed to them. This is just another example of the overly litigious attitude that's so prevalent today. I feel sorry for the little girl, but I have to agree that the blame for this falls on the girls guardian. Too bad.

(Of course I'm not a lawyer, so what do I know...)


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

no offence but Americans sue for any reason it seems, if us canucks are really mad we may write a letter in complaint...LOL


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

haunted canuck said:


> no offence but Americans sue for any reason it seems, if us canucks are really mad we may write a letter in complaint...LOL


None taken, it's true. I live in California and it's even worse here than anywhere else in the country. That's part of the reason why it's so hard to run a business here.


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

N.J. is awful with the lawsuits too... Its a shame, people have nothing better to do and businesses have a hard time staying open... A few years back, the doctors in our state had a "walk-out" day to protest lawsuits and the price of mal-practice insurance!!! They literally walked out of their offices and left patients high and dry!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's crap. I feel sorry for the girl, but the suit is pathetic. How do we know that she wasn't just out to close them down?


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats horrible... I wonder if they were using something other than regular fog fluid? If that's the case, I would say the suite is justified.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Not to mention that if there was something toxic in the fog juice that this girl wouldn't be the only one that had a reaction like this - with what, tens of thousands of people having been through The Darkness in one operational season?


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Not to mention that almost all big haunts have that big billboard up about health issues, strobes, fog and what not. I feel for her daughter if somthig did happen but I agree with the statment made by darkness.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know if she'll win the lawsuit, but I bet the haunted haouse will eventually go out of business between the lawsuit, and insurance. And it will be that much harder for the next one who wants to open someplace like that. I have asthma, and I won't even go down a hall or store isle if someone is using cleaning products, cause I know what will happen. Use your head.


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

This story is waaay too fishy. Especially for the damages they're claiming. 
Not only is it bunk, but I wouldn't be surprised if mother and daughter are trying to cover for something else that was illegal, immoral, or embarrassing; like maybe she was engaging in auto-erotic asphyxiation or something and it went too far.. so how to cover it up...? blame the fog at the local haunt! Who knows?
As far as her condition goes, that makes a lot more sense, anyway.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

> no offence but Americans sue for any reason it seems, if us canucks are really mad we may write a letter in complaint...LOL


Pleased be advised that you will be hearing from my attorny from the law offices of *Dewey, Cheatem, and Howe*, about the improper spelling of your note. Writing in this manner is a _violation _of my rights and I will be seeing you in court.

Good Day sir. I SAID GOOD DAY!


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Tittivillus said:


> Pleased be advised that you will be hearing from my attorny from the law offices of *Dewey, Cheatem, and Howe*, about the improper spelling of your note. Writing in this manner is a _violation _of my rights and I will be seeing you in court.
> 
> Good Day sir. I SAID GOOD DAY!


Tittivillus, pleased be advised that you will be hearing from MY attorney for the blatant stealing of the joke I was just about to post. Albeit mine was slightly different (involving the clear cut accusation that Americans are "sue-happy") and most definitely funnier, this disregard for retroactive copyright laws must stop.

Oh also because your screen name has 'Titti' in it and my uncontrollable giggling caused me to spill hot McDonalds coffee in my lap. I'd sue them, but we all know they don't have any money.


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

Unfortunately, this really is where America is headed.
The death of personal responsibility and the ever increasing influence and power of lawyers will make our lives a living hell. Of the real kind. 

Hey, that's an idea for an epitaph for the tombstones I'm making this year: 
R.I.P. Personal Responsibility in the USA


BTW, Bilbo: you're lucky the Tolkien estate is British; if they were Americans, they'd probably sue you for using that name!


----------



## tbishop (Sep 23, 2009)

*My attorney's.*

I want everyone to know my attorney's will be contacting your attorney. My attorney's aren't doing anything any away they are all on retainer any way. They will happy to talk to your guy.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Desmodus said:


> Unfortunately, this really is where America is headed.
> The death of personal responsibility and the ever increasing influence and power of lawyers will make our lives a living hell. Of the real kind.
> 
> Hey, that's an idea for an epitaph for the tombstones I'm making this year:
> ...


Actually, I am the Bilbo that book is based on. You should see my feet!


----------

